# Built my first smoker any thoughts / ideas?



## ald73008 (Feb 13, 2012)

Here it is. No exaust yet but otherwise complete. Top is sealed and built seperate from base, so it can come off if need be. Going to use a small, about 12" round Weber grill and cut a 4" hole to supply smoke. Interested in hearing opinions on design and ways to break it in.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## geerock (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice design.  Only thing I can see is if it will be left out to put a stain or sealant on the outside.  Best of luck.


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks great!!! Are you going to cold smoke only???


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 13, 2012)

WAYYY too clean!   Looking forward to you messing it up, lol!  Great job!


----------



## ald73008 (Feb 13, 2012)

Cold smoking cheese is all that I've looked into, but open to other foods. At this time all I have is the cold smoking set-up. Thanks for the encouragement everyone!


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 14, 2012)

Cant wait to see what comes out of it......


----------

